# Tree ornaments



## Adam Fausch (Dec 24, 2017)

Made some Italy tree ornaments for my brother as he is moving overseas soon. And then the deer ornament for my father and BIL as they enjoy hunting. 

The deer ornament I cut out of like inch stock then cut a few out length wise on the band saw

They are oak.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 6 | Creative 2


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 24, 2017)

Love the originality! Nice gifts. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 25, 2017)

Nice job....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

